# Mosquito lagoon  report



## zappaddles (Oct 6, 2011)

Anyone planing a trip to Mosquito lagoon Fla. needs to get a water clarity and temperature report prior to booking.  There is an algae bloom going on that many local folks blame on the extended high air/water temps, the water at the Indian River ICW looks like split-pea soup.  The further North you go the better the water  quality but fishing is still very poor.  No guides fishing on the flats, channels or anywhere else that I saw.  There is an incredible amount of baitfish (huge mullet run going on) with a few intermingled reds and trout.   Schools of yearling reds and solo tailing reds in some of the grass areas but they were not interested in anything we were presenting to them.


Zap


----------



## hammerz71 (Oct 6, 2011)

I was out Sunday, took mom in the boat and all we caught were cats.  Launched in the lagoon up near parking area 10 at Playalinda Beach. Plenty of boats out fishing but there always is on the weekend.  Nobody I talked to had done anything.  

I caught four reds yesterday on the Indian River side of the Haulover Canal wading and free lining cut bait.  One about two inches over the slot, two under and a nice 25" that was dinner.  I've been catching about 5 cats to every red consistently but no cats yesterday, just one undersize trout.  The wind was up and drifting grass was a pain, but I didn't see any discolored water except in the back waters with no movement where it was a bit greenish.

The schools of mullet have been everywhere and jumping non-stop, but not yesterday, very few jumpers.  Might have been the chop on the water.

It's been cool here since the weekend, highs around 80, lows in the upper 50s to low 60s and the humidity has been the lowest it's been since May.

Yesterday's supper:


----------



## zappaddles (Oct 7, 2011)

Hammerz71,
Glad you did some good. Out of 3 days on the water amongst the 5 of us there were 4 keeper reds, all within slot, one decent flounder and one keeper trout.  Lots of cats and rays.  Beautiful area and a great trip in spite of the poor catch rate.  Thanks for the reply.
Are you saying that the water color at haulover canal wasn't the color of irredescent split pea soup?

Zap


----------



## hammerz71 (Oct 7, 2011)

No, it was pretty clear in that whole area.  Like I said, some of the backwater spots were a bit greenish but out in open water it's pretty clear.
The cooler weather just recently and the high winds have helped a lot.

A buddy talked me into going to the beach and trying the surf this morning - FORGET IT.  The 30 mph winds are dead in your face!  Needed 6 oz. pyramids just to hold the bait and then you had trouble detecting anything.  We caught two tiny blues in two and a half hours.  Lots of stolen bait.

Don't plan any trips this weekend, heavy rain and heavy wind forecast through at least late monday.

I've been doing good on reds lately and actually have been doing just as well if not better from the bank and/or wading.  I've got about a half dozen spots I'll hit that aren't that accessable, as long as we haven't had any heavy rain, you don't really need a 4x4, but you DO need good ground clearance to get back to them.  I know they aren't fished heavily because every couple of weeks I take the weed whacker up with me and have to whack down the grass in these spots.

I have another thread going, but I made this out of a chinese made "Hitch Haul" clone for fishing the surf up in Volusia County and the Lagoon and Indian River here.   Makes for nice bank fishing.

I may haul it up to Georgia the end of the month when I go "home" for deer season and try it out on some sandbars where we go for channel cats.   I mounted pole holders, lights and a marine grade 12v plug on it for bait buckets, etc.:

Now I took this pic late last week (Thursday I wanna say) and as you can see, the water is pretty clear.  This is about a mile up past the Haulover Canal, Indian River side.


----------



## zappaddles (Oct 8, 2011)

*cool rig*

Looks like a perfect setup for bank fishing.  Of course I'd need directions to your honey-holes in order to relly be able to test one out.

Sure glad our trip wasn't planned for this weekend.  Last weekend the weather was great but the fishing wasn't.  This weekend the weather and the fishing will be poor.

Zap


----------



## hammerz71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Rain started in Cocoa at about 1 am, my rain gauge is right at 4 3/4" right now.  8" forecast for the area before this tropical low passes us and starts in on you guys.
Winds have been a steady 30 mph all day with some gusts up to about 50.  I'm about a mile in off the intercoastal and about three off the ocean.
This weekend is a TOTAL wash-out.  Shame too, I was supposed to play in a golf tournament today...


----------



## zappaddles (Oct 9, 2011)

*rain*

Send the rain our way.  We need it.
Zap


----------



## hammerz71 (Oct 10, 2011)

Batten your hatches because it's heading that way.  6 1/2"  inches of rain in my gauge over the weekend and they measured a wind gust of 81 mph a mile from my house sunday.

Probably won't be till Thursday before I get out to fish again, I'm not about to mess with it today so soon after this storm and I work Tue. & Wed...


----------



## hammerz71 (Oct 11, 2011)

Well I lied, no work today because the place I work is closed due to weather aftermath, so I went fishin'.

Caught three reds, a 15" and 17 1/2" under the slot and one nice one that just fit in the slot at 27 1/2"...


----------



## zappaddles (Oct 11, 2011)

You da' red man.
Zap


----------



## hammerz71 (Oct 12, 2011)

zappaddles said:


> You da' red man.
> Zap



Well if y'all ever head thisaway again, PM me and I'll give you some directions.  The only boat I've put in here is my little Bass/Hunter so I havn't had to travel from a ramp to get back there, but I can take GPS co-ordinates in case you travel from the Haulover Canal ramps.

Although I don't have one, it's real great 'Yak water back there too...


----------



## zappaddles (Oct 13, 2011)

*thanks*

Thanks hammerz71.  I'll keep your offer in mind.  We'll be headed to Crescent Beach for Thanksgiving and had considered slipping on down to ML for a day.

Zap


----------



## hammerz71 (Oct 18, 2011)

Well Zap, they shut me down.  Nice overcast sky today, big low pressure front on the way and I went to go back there and they got that dirt road out on the water gated and locked.  Says the area is shut down for duck hunting and won't re-open for fishin' until April 15!

All my spots are back off that 6.5 miles of trails!  I have me Jeep on jack stands right now, front coils are shot and new coils are on the way.  Soon as I get that project buttoned up, it's exploring time again for new spots.  Truck is on 37s and just uses to much gas for an exploring day, LOL...


----------



## zappaddles (Oct 19, 2011)

Sounds like it's time for a boat.  From what I saw down there, for someone who knows the area it would only take a 16-18 ft. tall sided john boat to get to some good fishing holes.  Sorry to hear they shut you down.
Zap


----------



## hammerz71 (Oct 19, 2011)

I sold my last bass boat three years ago.  I had some family health issues and the thing sat for 14 months really leaving me no choice but to sell it.  Was a nice boat, 19' Javelin with a 175 on it.

I did hold the money in "reserve" to buy a nice, used boat more suitable for both bass and intercoastal fishing, but I had some health issues myself and had to blow my reserve on medical bills.

Trying to get myself squared away financially then I'm gonna look around for a small, stick steer, aluminum boat with about a 25-35 HP motor on it.

In the meantime, I have my Bass/Hunter that I have a 42 lb. thrust trolling motor on, it's rated for 6 HP, might try to pick up a small, used gas motor for it.  At 10.5' it's perfect for that area IF I can find a faster and more efficient way to cover some water with it.  

I also have a canoe sitting up in Georgia at our farm property down at our 4 acre pond, thinking about totin' that down here when I return from deer hunting up in south Georgia...


----------



## zappaddles (Oct 20, 2011)

Sounds like a plan.  I've canoed for over 45 years and can tell you one thing.  They are nearly impossible to fish from (unless anchored at both ends).  They're great to access areas to fish from the bank or to wade.  Sorry to hear about the health issues.  Keep your chin up.
Zap


----------



## hammerz71 (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah, I fish the pond up at the farm in Georgia out of that canoe whenever I'm up there.  Having had back surgery, it's not the most comfortable thing to do and I find I have to get out of it every 20 mins or so and stretch out.  It's also a major PIA when the wind is blowing even though the pond is small and protected by trees on all sides.

I see guys in 'yaks all the time out on the intercoastal, but again, dunno how long I can take sitting in a 'yak.

I've got a small 12' jon boat sitting in the barn up in Georgia too, a few rivet leaks, but nothing major.  Someone cut the back out of the barn and made off with the 9.9HP that was on it a few years ago.  But honestly, the 10.5' Bass/Hunter is more comfortable and a good bit more stable.

I think my best short term option is trying to pick up a used gas motor for the Bass/Hunter.  Those padded swivel seats are very comfortable.   I may look around when I'm up in Georgia next week.  What few I can find in the 5HP range here in central Florida are crazy prices!  I mean Craigs list out of Orlando has about a half dozen but unless you go back to about a '91 model, they are wanting 75% or more what I can get a new one for.  I don't wanna spend a grand or more on a little 5HP as that will take a major chunk out of what I can use toward a recent model stick steer boat.

My new springs and isolators showed up last night for my Jeep, so I have a weekend project in fixing that up so after the weekend I'm gonna go out "exploring" again and try to find a couple more really remote spots to fish back on the lagoon...


----------



## zappaddles (Oct 20, 2011)

I've got an old Evinrude lite twin 5 or so hp that I've had in the barn for years w/o cranking.  It ran the last time I used it.  It needs a prop, which are still available.  It's yours for $50 and a fishing trip to your honey holes.  I'll be headed to Crescent Beach for Thanksgiving and could bring it with me.
Zap


----------



## hammerz71 (Oct 22, 2011)

That sounds like a plan.  Best I can find around here in one that is running is around $450 and it's almost as old as I am.

By chance, do you know the year model?  I got a buddy who used to work in a small engine repair shop I might can get a service manual from if I know the year...


----------



## zappaddles (Oct 22, 2011)

*engine*

In order for you to get the specific information on it I'll take a picture of the serial number and send it to you.  
Zap


----------



## hammerz71 (Oct 22, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it, but yeah for $50 it would sure help out my paltry budget.  If it was running last you had it out, shouldn't take much to get her going again...


----------



## zappaddles (Oct 22, 2011)

*motor*

Don't want to mis-represent it as a cream puff but it did run.  If nothing else, for $50 you can turn around and sell it or use it as trade in for another motor or clamp it on a small boat and go fishing.  It'll be the best $50 motor you're likely to come across.
Sooner or later we'll need to talk so here is my e-mail address so that we can trade phone numbers;  vzap@charter.net
Zap


----------

